# Well, my first injury...



## Stihl Alive (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sure you'll all laugh. My father in law and I were felling some trees in the swamp behind a neighbors house for him to use as firewood. I had on my chaps, eye protection, gloves, hard hat, and a very cautious attitude. I even let him drop one of the trees I wasn't 100% on. (no tragets anywhere, I just wasn't absolutely comfortable for some reason). Anyway, all the take downs were done, the logs had been bucked into 8' lengths and I was rigging one of the klast ones for him to drag out witht the tractor. When I got it hooked up I decided to take a break and walked over to a stump to sit down. There was all kinds of old rusty bicycles, air tanks, cans, etc... under the growth on the ground. I tripped and sat down right on a shard of rusty metal. It stung but I didn't think much of it. When I took my pants off that night there was a 1" hole in the seat surrounded by blood, same with the boxers. We had company over so I waited until they left to let my wife inspect the wound (couldn't see in the mirror). She said it was a pretty deep gash right on my t**nt. Hurts worse every day. I have a Dr appt Monday anyway, so I'm goign to get a booster then. I can't remeber when my lats one was. Is 5 days too long to wait to get a booster? I didn't think so but my grandmother actually HAD tetnis, so now I'm a little worried about it. Sorry so long winded. Lots of coffee this morning. 


I guess you can REALLY say I busted my :censored: this time.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing funny about that. Tetnis shots are good for about 10 - 15 years. If its been longer than that since your last one, go get another. Lockjaw would not be very fun.
Glad you didnt get hurt topping out any pine trees. BE Safe


----------



## masiman (Nov 17, 2008)

I had to get a booster of Tetanus once but it was because my work required it. I knew I'd had one in the past few years but unfortunately I did not have a record of it, so they gave me another one. My arm swelled and hurt for a week or two. They said I basically had too much of the stuff in me and I had a reaction. It wasn't serious but at the time it wasn't fun.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 17, 2008)

just got my booster this evening, he gave me a round of antibiotics too just in case it became infected. the rest of the visit he spent laughing at me for falling face first in the swamp today while felling trees. I tripped (again) while walking through the water. Funny thing is my head and left arm slammed against a submerged log but my right arm kept the 441 up high and completely dry. Weird how instant mental reflexes work. Scratched arm and headache > soaked saw.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 17, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> just got my booster this evening, he gave me a round of antibiotics too just in case it became infected. the rest of the visit he spent laughing at me for falling face first in the swamp today while felling trees. I tripped (again) while walking through the water. Funny thing is my head and left arm slammed against a submerged log but my right arm kept the 441 up high and completely dry. Weird how instant mental reflexes work. Scratched arm and headache > soaked saw.


dropping a good saw in the water is like spilling your beer, it just don't happen..........


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 17, 2008)

glad your ok. I don't know how many times Iv'e hurt myself at the end of they day. The whole "I was almost done and I....." when you let your guard down is almost always when you get hurt with some thing stupid. Good job felling the trees...... Mike


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 17, 2008)

*I hate tetanus shots. Here is why:*

There is a funny thing about tetanus booster shots. I think they are WAY oversold, and I only get one when some medico absolutely has a fit, and won't do the needed work without it.

Here is why: 

1. Immune "memory" is variable; for most people and most diseases it is a lifetime immunity, although the protection declines with age. I think it is generally accepted that EVERYBODY stays immune for 5 years, hence the recommendation. 15-20 years ago, the doctor's would try to sell a shot ($$$ !!!) every time you got a scratch. Thanks to modern immunology, they have been forced to step down to not more often than nce every five years.

2. Tetanus is actually a rather obscure infection (Clostridium tetanii), since the bacterium CANNOT live anywhere there is a good supply of oxygen. Hence, blood and well oxygenated tissue kills it instantly (except the spores). It was once the bane of battlefield injuries because of poor sanitation, poor medical practices, and no antibiotics. It only becomes dangerous in what are sometimes called "septic" wounds: basically, an infected wound that has lost it's blood supply. Good blood supply, healty tissue: almost no risk, whatsoever.

3. Unlike so many vaccinations like flu, polio, and others, the tetanus shots have a very low incidence of side effects and adverse reactions. Hence, they are a nice safe profit center for the medical people. "Oh! Have you had a tetanus shot? Can't remember when? Well...We'll take care of that for you!" [$ Cha-Ching $ ! going through their mind]


Ok. Enough of the reasons to not get the shot. Here is why you might want to get the shot, despite my comments.

1. Tetanus is a horrible way to die, and treatment is difficult and late stages of the disease have a very high fatality rate. Once it gets going, it's hard to stop.

2. Certain injuries (think nails into foot ligamants or abdominal injuries from earth contaminated war projectiles) land in parts of your body with poor circulation. A little infection, oxygen supply is interupted, and BANG! We're talking amputation!

3. Your health insurance is good, and you don't mind taking unnecessary shots, or perhaps you have no tolerance for risk.

4. The shots are pretty safe, after all.

5. You trust your doctor's recommendation more than some nitwit on the web.


I feel much better, now. Thanks for letting me rant. As you might guess, I have been stuck with enough tetanus shots that I could probably serve as an immunoglobin donor for somebody that actually had tetanus.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 17, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> There is a funny thing about tetanus booster shots. I think they are WAY oversold, and I only get one when some medico absolutely has a fit, and won't do the needed work without it.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> ...



My grandmother actually had tetanus back in the 50's. Lockjaw and the whole bit. They called in Dr's from other states just to have a look at her. They'd never seen anyone actually live through it. She went on for about 45 more years. Tough old bird.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 18, 2008)

I've never known anybody that had a first hand report on tetanus (except in veterinary medicine, where it is rather common among large animals). If it isn't prying, I'd like to hear more about it.

Are the details of her injury known, and was it a case of a neglected injury that got worse, or severe trauma in the absence of proper care? How did she recover? Just good luck, or did some antibiotics kick in before the seizures got too bad?


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 18, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> I've never known anybody that had a first hand report on tetanus (except in veterinary medicine, where it is rather common among large animals). If it isn't prying, I'd like to hear more about it.
> 
> Are the details of her injury known, and was it a case of a neglected injury that got worse, or severe trauma in the absence of proper care? How did she recover? Just good luck, or did some antibiotics kick in before the seizures got too bad?



you're not prying. I just mistaken about the time, I just got off with the phone with my mom. She says it was the day my grandfather (other side) died June/July 1980. She said she had asked grandma to watch me (I was 3 mnth old) so she could handle the funeral arrangements for my father's father. Grandma said she didn't feel well enough to watch me. Later she had trouble breathing and could not swallow. Mom took her to the hospital and they were just about to fly her to Duke when some Indian Dr. stepped in and got her breathing under control. a day later the lock jaw and seizures began. She was born in 1916 and grew up in the country, so of course they didn't give babies the shot back then. She injured her foot while gardening and that's how they think she got it. Mom siad she doesn't know much more than that, she was pretty upset at the time with everything going on, and apparently I was already being an a-hole even at 3 mnths. Long story short she stayed in the hospital for 2 weeks. She lived to be 87. She had diabetes and lost several fingers and toes but never stopped cooking eggs and bacon every morning and hobbling out to her garden every day. I'm assuming the antibiotics cured her, but at that time the mortality rate for tetanus was 95%, so that's why every doctor within 100 miles came to see her. Wish I had more details. 

I do remember asking her about it when I was about 17. her only reply was " wish more people around her would get lock jaw"


----------



## Mike PA (Nov 18, 2008)

I am assuming you meant taint when you wrote "t**nt"? I didn't think men had taint's as I thought the definition the area that taint her a** and taint her p***y? Please correct me if I am wrong - this is a very important term to use correctly!!


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 18, 2008)

Mike PA said:


> I am assuming you meant taint when you wrote "t**nt"? I didn't think men had taint's as I thought the definition the area that taint her a** and taint her p***y? Please correct me if I am wrong - this is a very important term to use correctly!!



maybe I'm wrong. I thought it was the bridge between doot and scoot, either gender. But if only girls have taints, what's mine called?


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 18, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> maybe I'm wrong. I thought it was the bridge between doot and scoot, either gender. But if only girls have taints, what's mine called?



That would be the "perineum" or "perineal area".

Some folks misunderstand that to be peri-anal area, and I'll bet you get the drift.


----------



## Mike PA (Nov 18, 2008)

Honestly, I can't come up with any reason to call yours anything, as I doubt anyone really want to see it. :monkey: 

No offense - just assuming.


----------



## blewgrass (Nov 18, 2008)

that's not an area you should be waiting to have a doc look at. many moons ago i was an emt and I remember most of what i was taugth. certain soft tissue injuries have a "go to the doctor immediately" rating; amputations, eviscerations, burns over a certain portion of your body, wounds to the genitals, etc. 
not saying you're a dirty person, but no matter how much you scrub that area there's always gonna be more germs there than other parts of your body. there's also the proper environment, moist and warm, to incubate just about any bug you can think of. 
good luck with the doc, remember to say aaaaah!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 18, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> just got my booster this evening, he gave me a round of antibiotics too just in case it became infected. the rest of the visit he spent laughing at me for falling face first in the swamp today while felling trees. I tripped (again) while walking through the water. Funny thing is my head and left arm slammed against a submerged log but my right arm kept the 441 up high and completely dry. Weird how instant mental reflexes work. Scratched arm and headache > soaked saw.



I am glad your stihl alive lol


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 18, 2008)

blewgrass said:


> that's not an area you should be waiting to have a doc look at. many moons ago i was an emt and I remember most of what i was taugth. certain soft tissue injuries have a "go to the doctor immediately" rating; amputations, eviscerations, burns over a certain portion of your body, wounds to the genitals, etc.
> not saying you're a dirty person, but no matter how much you scrub that area there's always gonna be more germs there than other parts of your body. there's also the proper environment, moist and warm, to incubate just about any bug you can think of.
> good luck with the doc, remember to say aaaaah!



he stuck me with the needle, gave me some antibiotics, and told me good luck with that ##### wife of mine. End of story. I'm taking the pills and putting neosporin on it. If I get crotch rot I'll be sure to post pics :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## davej (Nov 23, 2008)

With a wound like that there are many issues to worry about; drug resistant infections such as staph being one of them.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you alive ! Last time I got " BLOOD POISONING ". Almost checked out for good ! Hope you recover soon !


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 26, 2008)

davej said:


> With a wound like that there are many issues to worry about; drug resistant infections such as staph being one of them.



I quite taking the antibiotics because they gave me the runs. I know, stupid. But I really can 't afford the runs. It still hurts, but wifey says it doesn't look too bad. I'm putting neosporin on it twice a day. Nothing lke rolling out of bed every morning and forgetting you have a gaping ass wound.


----------



## davej (Nov 28, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I quite taking the antibiotics because they gave me the runs. I know, stupid. But I really can 't afford the runs.



Well, that's how drug-resistant bugs are created.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 28, 2008)

davej said:


> Well, that's how drug-resistant bugs are created.



I know. But man, I really can't afford the runs. I work 7 days a week. 90% of the time no where near a bathroom. (and yes I'm very quick to improvise)

I've been putting cream on it every day. It still hurts but seems to be healing.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 28, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I know. But man, I really can't afford the runs. I work 7 days a week. 90% of the time no where near a bathroom. (and yes I'm very quick to improvise)
> 
> I've been putting cream on it every day. It still hurts but seems to be healing.



Tell you a true story that will make you feel better!
I had a prolonged period of the runs and drank 6 to 7
cokes a day for years! I called my dad to tell him my
problem and ask his thoughts, as he is; a retired chief
hospital administrator, so knows some things about medical
issues. He tells me, call me when you stop chittin and 
informs me that would be a problem. Sometimes the 
older generation wise, say some funny stuff. Btw I
have drank 3 cokes in the past 2 years and have not
had the runs accept when sick since


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Tell you a true story that will make you feel better!
> I had a prolonged period of the runs and drank 6 to 7
> cokes a day for years! I called my dad to tell him my
> problem and ask his thoughts, as he is; a retired chief
> ...




that is funny. 


I suppose I could have just clld the doc to put me on another antibiotic, but I'm just tired of taking pills. I think it will heal soon. I'm just a cry baby when it comes to crotch wounds.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 29, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Tell you a true story that will make you feel better!
> I had a prolonged period of the runs and drank 6 to 7
> cokes a day for years! I called my dad to tell him my
> problem and ask his thoughts, as he is; a retired chief
> ...



I stopped drinking soft drinks about 10 years ago, and have not had a memorable stomach issue since I did. Before that was another matter...


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike PA said:


> I am assuming you meant taint when you wrote "t**nt"? I didn't think men had taint's as I thought the definition the area that taint her a** and taint her p***y? Please correct me if I am wrong - this is a very important term to use correctly!!


i think _*grundle*_ is the word u are looking for. i think


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 6, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> i think _*grundle*_ is the word u are looking for. i think




I've never heard grundle before. But if I have one it's healed up nicely.


----------

